# Plastic Trim Discoloured



## alienstew (May 13, 2005)

My 2001 B544 originally had (internal) white coloured plastic panels to the doors, in the bathroom and surrounding the rooflights etc. These are all now mostly gone a horrible yellowish colour (no smokers in this van) as they have aged. What was an attractive interior now looks rather drab and ugly. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to get these items white again? I had thought of getting them painted but doubt that would be very durable on the doors etc. Is there some product which will restore the original appearance?

Any suggestions appreciated

Stewart


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

Try the cream cleaner used on upvc window frames or the one for white plastic garden furniture.
Tim


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We had a similar problem with the white plastic hatches on our boat.

Fairy Power Spray brought them up like new.Spray on, leave for a couple of minutes and rinse off.

Try a small inconspcuous area first.

Good luck.


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

The driver's door top on our recently aquired E510 looked like it had a heavy smoker sitting next to it for years :wink: 
I tried the Fairy Power Spray this afternoon (after reading the label with some trepidation, caustic, poision,etc)
The yellow "staining" started to run off as soon as I sprayed the Fairy on. I left it for ten minutes and then washed off with warm soapy water - hey presto yellowing gone.  
I then tried it on the main door, which wasnt stained to the same degree, and had good results too - well it looks alot "whiter"

Is the yellowing caused by sun degrading the plastic ?
Now for the rust stain on the inside of the fridge............ :?:


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cleaning Roof Vents*

Discovered W5 Plastic bathroom cleaner at Lidl (on special offer)
Removed roof vent covers, sprayed with W5 foam, left for 10 minutes then rinsed down with cold water. They look very good 8) 
BTW how easy would it be to get into a motor home via the roof vents ? 4 screws, a small person...... :?


----------

